# M12 Multi Tool



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm debating purchasing the M12 Multi Tool, but I haven't pulled the trigger because, other than cutting old work boxes into some things, I'm not sure how much I will use it. What are some real world electrical uses?


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

I used my Bosch to cut a black pipe in the wall! That made it worth it right there.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I prefer my corded makita to my 12v milwaukee, you could use it as a multi cutter with the right blades, cutting pvc, conduit, timber, block.


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

Fein Multimaster corded


----------



## BraddaJ (Feb 23, 2013)

Cordless is so much more convenient

And since I've gotten the m12, I've never had to get out the corded fein


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I'm debating purchasing the M12 Multi Tool, but I haven't pulled the trigger because, other than cutting old work boxes into some things, I'm not sure how much I will use it. What are some real world electrical uses?


I put off buying one for the same reason until I found a kit for 79.00 at HD last week. At that price I couldn't pass it up, but I have yet to use it.


----------



## Linhawk (Apr 13, 2012)

*M12*

I love mine for cutting in boxes in difficult materials such as paneling and plywood.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Deep Cover said:


> I'm debating purchasing the M12 Multi Tool, but I haven't pulled the trigger because, other than cutting old work boxes into some things, I'm not sure how much I will use it. What are some real world electrical uses?


It's only good for cutting in a few old work boxes.

They should come out with one that's 18 volts then it would be worth the bucks

I just use the fien plug in, it kicks butt


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok, what tasks does the Fein do that a M12 can't?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I love my Makita 18v but the Milwaukee 12v should be able to do the same damn thing, just slower and with less battery.


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

k_buz said:


> Ok, what tasks does the Fein do that a M12 can't?


Probably noting, it is just a really well made toll. 
For this type of toll what ever you buy you can't go wrong, it will last for years cause we only use it occasionally. Only thing I can say is most likely the toll itself will last for a long time but if you go with a cordless model batteries may not be available years from now, but again you will have gotten your money's worth by that time.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

What else can it do?
Cutting nails off of existing boxes to replace them after fishing new wire.
Notch 2x4's.
Cut out can lights(with hook drywall blade)


----------



## Snacktime (Jun 16, 2012)

Allows clean residential work, I use mine to cut in thermostats. Very easy to go from room to room at a school, especially when there is no power in the rooms.

Battery time is ok, but after 2 batteries you need to let it thermally cool down.


----------



## SSD (Mar 8, 2013)

k_buz said:


> Ok, what tasks does the Fein do that a M12 can't?


It doesn't have the power to cut hard plaster like a corded model can, and the battery doesn't last that long. I wouldn't buy it again.

I don't think the Fein is any better than the other corded models. FWIW, I have used the Harbor Freight corded model and I think it's better than the M12.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

I have the Harbor Freight corded model. It has worked well for me for two years. And I use it in a industrial facility.


----------



## big vic (Jan 23, 2012)

m12 tools are gutless. I had a multi tool, mini hacksaw and drill. Gave them all away


----------



## Buckrduck (Mar 1, 2013)

I have the Bosch it gets you out of a jam... Now and then


----------



## sagnew (Mar 24, 2011)

I've had mine for 8 months. It goes through batteries like crazy. It will go through one battery in cutting in one box in a 5/8" plywood wall. I like the tool, just wish it didn't eat my batteries.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I have the M12 multi tool and use it almost daily for something. Sometimes slicing of some salami or if there happens to be a pineapple on the job I'll cut it up. Really though after the impact gun it gets the most use of my M12 stuff. Sometimes with an old work box and dimmer or gfi the plate will won't sit flush. The P&S plates have a little nubb that I use the multi tool to cut off.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I have the M12 multi tool and use it almost daily for something. Sometimes slicing of some salami or if there happens to be a pineapple on the job I'll cut it up. Really though after the impact gun it gets the most use of my M12 stuff. Sometimes with an old work box and dimmer or gfi the plate will won't sit flush. The P&S plates have a little nubb that I use the multi tool to cut off.


It works good for a few holes.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Just picked up the m12 drill/hammer drill and the impact for $159 with 2 batteries and a charger , and also got the hackzall with 1 battery and charger for $100 . Was looking for something to use on quick small jobs and based on everyone's opinion here I should be happy . By the way I got those items at HD


----------



## sburton224 (Feb 28, 2013)

*Sale*

Cpomilwaukee currently has a deal on the multitool, you get the tool kit which includes the battery and charger plus a m12 driver for $129.00. A pretty good deal, you basically get the driver for $29.99. www.cpomilwaukee.com


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have one and I love it. I use it all the time but it is also a battery hog.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Its a life saver when cutting boxes into plaster and lathe. I still chisel out the plaster outline for the box since it makes a cleaner hole, but the m12 does a number on the lathe while imparting very little vibration to it. The boxes can still be screwed with #4s to the lathe and the plaster stays strong. The only thing i have found that cuts as clean is a keyhole saw but the multitool is waaaay easier and quicker.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

sburton224 said:


> Cpomilwaukee currently has a deal on the multitool, you get the tool kit which includes the battery and charger plus a m12 driver for $129.00. A pretty good deal, you basically get the driver for $29.99. www.cpomilwaukee.com


If you can find a Home Depot that has them in stock, the same kit (2426-21P) is $79, even though they list at $129 on the web site. Two local stores I was in recently each had one, and they both scanned at $79.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Drill and driver with multi tool free for 159 with 2 batts and charger , I thought was a sweet deal


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

The thing is great, you can't go wrong with it, if you do service work.

For Canadian shoppers, you can get the the M12 Combo Kit for $180 from Home Depot.. crazy deal! 

It includes:
3/8" Hammerdrill/Driver
1/4" Hex Impact Driver
Oscillating Multi Tool
2 Batteries
Charger
Contractor Bag

That sh1t's nuts!
It's $199 on their website, but if you sign up for the email newsletter, you'll get a 10% off promo code. So about $180+tax+shipping, came out to $215 for me. I was going to buy the Makita LXT version, but tool only was $190. Guy I work with has the Milwaukee and I've borrowed it a few times and it's worked well.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

One thing I heard from a HD employee when they dropped the M12 hammerdrill to $89 was it was a result of HD recycling SKU numbers. I was told the same thing today from another HD employee. In the case of the hammerdrill, they used the same SKU number (255719) for the bare tool and the kit, when the bare tool was replacing the kit in stores. Stores that still had the kit in stock ended up selling the kit for the price of the bare tool.

The same thing can be seen with the multi-tool - SKU 939553. The bare tool sells for $79. Left over kits also sell for $79, including the ones with the bonus screw driver (if you can find them).


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Worth every penny for this kind or stuff


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Regardless of brand or power supply, everyone should take one of these to a job with a variety of blades. They will quickly wonder how they lived without it.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

butcher733 said:


> Regardless of brand or power supply, everyone should take one of these to a job with a variety of blades. They will quickly wonder how they lived without it.


I have the Milwaukee M12 one and I love it. 
There will be times when you think "how could I cut that?" -"My sawzall won't fit"
Or "it sure would be nice to be able to cut that with little/no vibration".
It is one of my favorite tools.
The Milwaukee's adapter disc allows you to use anyone else's blades with it. It's a sweet tool.
If you get one, I PROMISE you'll find multiple uses for it.
The battery life isn't the best, but its not made to cut through a dozen 2x4's at a time. 
Isn't that the reason they give 2 batteries in the kit? 1 to use while the other is charging? It only takes 30 mins to charge.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have the fein, and the harbor freight corded tools. Ive used the M12, and think its worth buying, battery doesnt last THAT long.. but its not bad. The fein still kicks the most ass... no tools to change blades, its solid, has a 15' cord and its german, which makes it better than most from the get-go.


----------



## sparky723 (Jul 22, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I have the fein, and the harbor freight corded tools. Ive used the M12, and think its worth buying, battery doesnt last THAT long.. but its not bad. The fein still kicks the most ass... no tools to change blades, its solid, has a 15' cord and its german, which makes it better than most from the get-go.


I notice a lot of Fein praising going on, they are good tools but the OP was talking about the M12, to me that says he's thinking cordless. 
In the cordless category, the M12 kicks the most ass.


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Ive used the M12, and think its worth buying, battery doesnt last THAT long.. but its not bad.


I totally agree. It usually dies before I'm done.. but I swap batteries and it that seems to make it. Wish it had more juice.

Does Milwaukee sell a battery/cord adapter to run the tool off AC? That would be ideal for instances of long usage.


----------

